# Angler sind keine Naturschützer ????



## Professor Tinca (19. Februar 2021)

Angeregt durch diesen Beitrag:








						Petition gegen drohendes Angelverbot an der Leine
					

Newsmeldung  An der Leine droht ein Nachtangel-sowie weitere Angelverbote am Tag. Angler vor Ort haben eine Petition gestartet.   An der Leine droht ein Angelverbot  Die Leineaue zwischen Hannover und Ruthe soll als NATURA2000 Gebiet ausgewiesen werden. Dies hat ein Nachtangelverbot sowie...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




las ich die *Begründung für Angelverbote* und da stand allen Ernstes:

_......„Angeln ist leider kein Naturschutz“......_

Dass Angler erheblich Geldsummen und zigtausende Stunden ehrenamtlich im Jahr in die Pflege und den Erhalt der Gewässer, der Biodiversität und in Artenschutzprojekte investieren, wird von einfach ignoriert. Niemand sonst hat sich den letzte Jahrzehnten mit soviel Engagement dafür eingesetzt.
Ich finde dese Begündung ist eine Frechheit und ein Schlag ins Gesicht derer, die sich in den letzte Jahrzehnten mit soviel Engagement dafür eingesetzt haben. 

Ich denke wenn diese falsche Ansicht der fachfremden 'möchtegernnatürschützenden' Entscheidungsträger Schule macht, werden Angler bald auch anderswo ausgegrenzt.

Wie können wir diesem ideologischen Irrsinn wirkungsvoll begegnen?


----------



## fishhawk (19. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

die Überschrift ist irreführend.

Dass Angler Naturschützer sind, bzw. Natur-, Umwelt- und Artenschutz fördern wollen, wird ja m.W. nicht bestritten.  

Steht ja auch in den Satzungen der meisten Verbände und Vereine so drin, siehe z.B. §2 Abs2 beim DAFV.

Wenn Angler Natur erhalten, pflegen oder wiederherstellen, wird da wohl  keiner Einwände haben.

Wenn sie aber dann auch mal auch die Früchte ihrer Arbeit genießen wollen, sprich Angeln gehen, schlägt man ihnen die Türe vor der Nase zu.

Deshalb muss geklärt werden, ob es für solche Verbote nicht doch konkrete Nachweise braucht, dass Angeln an diesen Gewässern nicht mit dem Naturschutz verträglich ist, oder ob tatsächlich ein einfaches "nicht völlig auszuschließen" reicht.

Oder den Interessenvertretern der Angler gelingt ein Gegenbeweis.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Februar 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn Angler Natur erhalten, pflegen oder wiederherstellen, wird da wohl keiner Einwände haben.
> 
> Wenn sie aber dann auch mal auch die Früchte ihrer Arbeit genießen wollen, sprich Angeln gehen, schlägt man ihnen die Türe vor der Nase zu.




Eben darum geht es.
Und beides zusammen macht den durchschnittlichen Angler(im Verein organisiert) aus - gehört also zum Angeln!
Es wird bestritten dass Angler Naturschutz betreiben(vgl. "Angeln ist kein Naturschutz").


----------



## rustaweli (19. Februar 2021)

Naja, DEN Angler gibt es nicht. Wir sind viel zu verschieden und haben unterschiedliche Einstellungen.
Sicher gibt es einige Vereine, welche wirklich viel für die Natur machen, samt Mitglieder natürlich. Aber wieviel sind das? Diese geniessen sicher in ihren Kommunen, Regionen und im Land sicher einen etwas besseren Stand. Aber bei sehr vielen geht es doch über Hege nicht hinaus. Einmal im Jahr an gewissen Stellen Putzete, Randstreifen frei machen für das Angeln und das besetzen was rausgeholt wurde, bzw von den Mitgliedern so gewünscht wird. Sehr oft noch fatal falsch besetzt. Naturschutz ist anders und m.M.n auch nicht das Pferd auf welches wir setzen sollten, Stand heute.
Das ich persönlich verwertende Angler, welche sich echt engagieren, anständig benehmen in der Natur und auch noch organisiert sind, grüner als Grüne empfinde, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Februar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Das ich persönlich verwertende Angler, welche sich echt engagieren, anständig benehmen in der Natur und auch noch organisiert sind,



Das dürfte die absolute Mehrheit sein. Jedenfalls kenne ich keine anderen persönlich - und ich kenne vieeele Angler.


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2021)

De oan san so und de andern anders.

Es gibt Angler, die rücken 100 x mal auf den gleichen Platz und alles was man sehen wird, ist maximal niedergetretenes Gras und halt auch solche, da schaut der Angelplatz nach einmal aus, wie der Campingplatz nach einem Rockfestival.

Ich hasse solche pauschalen Rundumschläge, ohne Ansehen des Einzelnen.


----------



## rustaweli (19. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> De oan san so und de andern anders.
> 
> Es gibt Angler, die rücken 100 x mal auf den gleichen Platz und alles was man sehen wird, ist maximal niedergetretenes Gras und halt auch solche, da schaut der Angelplatz nach einmal aus, wie der Campingplatz nach einem Rockfestival.
> 
> Ich hasse solche pauschalen Rundumschläge, ohne Ansehen des Einzelnen.


Das meine ich ja. Angler sind viel zu individuell um am Ende die Anglerschaft als Naturschützer zu sehen. Eher könnte man bei Vereinen ansetzen und selbst da wird es schwer DEN Angelverein zu beschreiben.


----------



## rustaweli (19. Februar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das dürfte die absolute Mehrheit sein. Jedenfalls kenne ich keine anderen persönlich - und ich kenne vieeele Angler.


Ich auch, vom alles Abklopper noch dazu bis hin zum reinen Releaser! Beide sind für mich schon mal komplett raus. Dann hab ich zu Genüge beliebte Stellen und die Hinterlassenschaften gesehen. Aber kenne auch echt viel vorbildbildliche Leute. 
Definieren wir doch bitte erst einmal den "behördlichen" Naturschutz. 

Ansonsten - Es gibt mehr solche als solche, aber mehr solche als solche. Passt treffend auf Angler und Vereine.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Februar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Definieren wir doch bitte erst einmal den "behördlichen" Naturschutz.



Das müsse die schon selbst machen wenn sie Unterschiede zwischen guten und schlechten(Anglern) Naturschützern machen.

Erst lassen sie die Angler die Gewäser in Ordnung bringen, Fische wieder ansiedeln usw. und wenn die Arbeit getan ist, sollen sie ausgesperrt werden.


----------



## rustaweli (19. Februar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das müsse die schon selbst machen wenn sie Unterschiede zwischen guten und schlechten(Anglern) Naturschützern machen.
> 
> Erst lassen sie die Angler die Gewäser in Ordnung bringen, Fische wieder ansiedeln usw. und dann sollen sie ausgesperrt werden.


Deren Definition steht und da sind DIE Angler, zu Recht, momentan auch nicht dabei. Wie von mir obens schon erwähnt. Was Du und ich sehen spielt da keine Rolle!

Anbei, gegen solche Aktionen spricht mit Sicherheit niemand! Aber welcher Angler genau ist dran beteiligt?
Ich bleibe dabei, Naturschutz ist derzeit nicht des Anglers Pferd.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Februar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Deren Definition steht


Wo?



rustaweli schrieb:


> da sind DIE Angler, zu Recht, momentan auch nicht dabei.



Mit welchem Recht?
Das ist nur die Meinung von Angelgegnern aber kein Recht!




rustaweli schrieb:


> Wie von mir obens schon erwähnt. Was Du und ich sehen spielt da keine Rolle!



Aber sicher!
Es steht zur Debatte was die Mehrheit (und besonders die betroffenen Angler) da sieht und nicht was ein paar ideologisch fehlgeleitete Entscheidungsträger da sehen wollen. 
Wer von denen denkst du, hat schonmal bei Wind und Wetter und auf eigene Kosten echten Naturschutz draußen betrieben?




rustaweli schrieb:


> Anbei, gegen solche Aktionen spricht mit Sicherheit niemand! Aber welcher Angler genau ist dran beteiligt?



Wohl die Mehrheit der Angler dort und das sind die, die von einem Verbot betroffen sind


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Februar 2021)

Vielleicht sind nicht alle Angler aktive Naturschützer aber auch die nicht aktiven bezahlen den Naturschutz durch ihre Beiträge mit werden so zumindestens zu mittelbaren Naturschützern. Es gibt ja viel Angler, die auch in Job, Familie usw. voll beschäftigt sind oder auch gesundheitlich nicht überall dabei sein können.
Diese helfen der Natur eben mit ihren Beiträgen(so funktioniert das hier bei uns).

Angler sind also schon Naturschützer und können nicht einfach mit so einer sachlich falschen "Begründung" ausgesperrt werden.

Besonders wenn man bedenkt dass spazieren gehen, joggen, radeln, Gassi gehen usw. in solchen Gebieten in den allermeisten Fällen weiterhin erlaubt bleibt. Angeln ist ja auch nichts anderes.


----------



## rustaweli (19. Februar 2021)

@Professor Tinca , Andi, wir beide müssen mit Sicherheit da nicht streiten. Habe mittlerweile eine Meinung zu allem, welche ich schön zurückhalte, auch wenn ich sonst sehr mitteilsam bin hier. Besser so. 
Du fragst wer von denen schon mal draussen stand und was getan hat - völlig zu Recht. Trotzdem blasen die die Musik, leider. Genauso meinen die Herren sich ein Urteil erlauben zu können über Produktionsstätten von Impfstoffen, aber selbst nie gearbeitet. Wollen das in die Hand nehmen, aber brauchen 12 Jahre für nen Flughafen. Labern von Home Office, Homeschooling, Digitalisierung während Ämter, allen voran das Gesundheitsamt, noch mit Fax arbeiten. Kann weiter machen, aber die Liste ist zu lang. Aber alles nicht von mir, sondern lediglich freie Zitate aus der aktuellen Ausgabe von Tichys Einblick. 
Die Realität ist das Eine, was die da oben sagen das Andere. Aber da der Gleichschritt Marsch in unseren Genen liegt, bleibt es wie es ist, auch Definitionen. 

Wo waren wir?


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Februar 2021)

Hier:



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie können wir diesem ideologischen Irrsinn wirkungsvoll begegnen?


----------



## UMueller (19. Februar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Angeregt durch diesen Beitrag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Indem wir sachlich gegen solch eine Unterstellung argumentieren müssen. Was bedeutet denn so eine " Angeln ist leider kein Naturschutz " Aussage. Wenn wir das so hinnehmen hat man uns dann schnell weg vom Wasser. Was hat dann ein solcher Angler auch in einem Natura 2000 Gebiet zu angeln wenn er einer solchen Behauptung nicht mindestens widerspricht. Kein stichhaltiges Argument mehr. Natürlich hat angeln was mit Naturschutz am Hut. Das dürfen wir uns in keinem Fall absprechen lassen. Nicht ohne Grund versucht man den Anglern ja auch den Status als anerkannte Naturschutzverbände abzusprechen. Angler waren es doch aber die die teils verhehrenden Fischsterben bis in die späten 1970er 80er anprangerten und letzlich Kläranlagen für Kommunen und Industrie forderten was ja dann auch geschah . Naturschützer der ersten Stunde quasi. Als dann versucht wurde Lachs und Mefo anzusiedeln sah man wie kaputt unsere Flüsse und Bäche trotz nun sauberem Wasser waren. Sie waren und sind es noch immer zu begradigt, zu verbaut. Da fingen Angler mit Renaturierungsmaßnahmen der Bäche an . Mit zunehmendem Erfolg. Was nur wenige für möglich hielten traf hier und da ein. Sich selbst tragende Bestände zumindest der Meerforelle waren möglich . Was mir nicht einleuchtet ist, warum will man ausgerechnet die vom Wasser weghaben die sich am meisten für den Lebensraum Flussaue einsetzen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2021)

UMueller schrieb:


> Was mir nicht einleuchtet ist, warum will man ausgerechnet die vom Wasser weghaben die sich am meisten für den Lebensraum Flussaue einsetzen.


Das fragst du wirklich noch??

a) Nur noch Abwasserkanäle, ohne Nutzer und Naturliebhaber sind viel einfacher und günstiger zu händeln, vor allem wenn da keiner mehr genau hinschaut.
b) Dass da Leute ihre eigenen Nahrungsmittel rausziehen, auch noch unkontrolliert, ohne dafür an den Supermarktkassen etc. zu löhnen, das geht auch nicht. Außerdem könnte dann dumm auffallen, was da in den gewünschten Abwasserkanälen alles mitschwimmt.

Beides sind Motive, die im ureigenen Interesse von Chemiegonzo liegen, und der besitzt ausgehend vom Kern Chemieindustrie inzwischen auch die Pharmazie und die Lebensmittelindustrie und die Agrarwirtschaft, besitzt Labore und Untersuchungsinstitute, lenkt die Medizin.
Chemiegonzo hat damals WKII zwar mit der Kohlehydrierung gegen die Ölförderer nicht obsiegt, dafür sonst alles unbeschadet überstanden und danach um so mehr fröhlich sein total globalisiertes Imperium ausgebaut und alles aufgekauft, so dass locker eine Saubacke wie Monsanto zwischen USA und DE mal eben aus dem Schussfeld verschoben werden kann, und fröhlicher Ringtausch zwischen ganzen Firmengruppen stattfinden kann. Und jetzt mit dem proklamierten Abschied vom Erdöl gelingt der nächste Schritt endlich.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

hier bei uns in Bayern sind der Landesverband sowie die Bezirksverbände anerkannte Naturschutzverbände. Weshalb da schon andere Mitsprachemöglichkeiten bei zu erwartenden Einschränkungen bestehen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. Februar 2021)

Für bestimmte Areale in Berlin fordert gerade eine Bürgerinitiative, dass diese zukünftig nur noch zwölfmal pro Jahr mit einem privaten PKW zu befahren sein sollen. Nach zehn Jahren sollen es dann nur noch sechs private Fahrten im Jahr sein.

Das wäre doch auch ein tolles Modell für unsere Gewässer oder aber generell für das zukünftige gesellschaftliche Miteinander. Jeder Angler bzw. Bürger nimmt dankbar für die verschiedensten privaten Vorhaben ein gewisses Kontingent an Tagen entgegen, welche über die Jahre natürlich ebenfalls allmählich abnehmen, damit man sich an die defacto Verbote gewöhnen kann und es letztlich nicht zu Ärger oder gar zu einem veränderten Wahlverhalten kommt. Sehr gut könnte ich mir dabei auch Extrakontingente vorstellen, etwa für entsprechende Parteimitglieder oder aber auch für Leute die sich durch einen besonderen Verdienst (Denunziation, großartige Projekte etc.) hervorgetan haben.

Das wäre doch ein tolles Zukunftsmodell oder etwa nicht? Die eingangs dieses Threads erwähnten Ideologen fänden solche Zustände wohl ganz wunderbar.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2021)

Wieso Zukunftsmodell, das hatten wir in DE doch schon längst ein paar mal ...


----------



## rustaweli (20. Februar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wieso Zukunftsmodell, das hatten wir in DE doch schon längst ein paar mal ...


Und wenn es nach Grünen, solch Minister wie aus dem Saarland (ohne jeglichen Abschluss übrigens), oder unserer Kanzlerin samt letztem Davos Klientel geht, dauert es nicht mehr lange. Parolen und Einschränkungen sind gleich, nur wurde Corona gegen Klima getauscht. Aber man bekommt was man verdient.

Und nun begebe ich mich nach dem gestrigen Schneidern erneut zum Angeln. Noch genehmigen es mir die Akademiker und Berufspolitiker.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. Februar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wieso Zukunftsmodell, das hatten wir in DE doch schon längst ein paar mal ...



_"Die Geschichte ist eine ewige Wiederholung."_
Thukydides

Wahrscheinlich ist an diesem und ähnlichen Aussprüchen doch etwas Wahres dran?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. Februar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Und nun begebe ich mich nach dem gestrigen Schneidern erneut zum Angeln. Noch genehmigen es mir die Akademiker und Berufspolitiker.



Dann viel Spaß am Wasser!  

Bezüglich eventueller ausbleibender Genehmigungen, ich denke dann fischt man irgendwann einfach ohne und nennt es zivilen Ungehorsam.
Meinen Fischereischein könnten und würden sie mir wegnehmen, nicht aber meine Passion.


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Februar 2021)

Zitat: "Angeln ist leider kein Naturschutz"

Gemeint ist wohl das Angeln an sich, nicht die Angler.
Dennoch ist das völlig haltlos, schließlich ist Vögel beobachten, , Spazieren gehen , den Hund Gassi führen usw. auch kein Naturschutz und gehört gemäß dieser
Argumentation verboten. Selbst die Mitgliedschaft im NABU ist kein Naturschutz und die Spende an eben diesen Verein ebenfalls nicht und gehört dann ebenfalls verboten.

Mit so einem Blödsinn lassen sich unsere Verbände abspeisen?


----------



## fleks (26. Februar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Angeregt durch diesen Beitrag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unsere Verbände sollen endlich mal zeigen wozu sie da sind und stärker in die Medien treten.


----------

